# for Beads



## JLDonnelly (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello to all. This is my first post here, which is odd, as it is also followed by a recent ending. My dog Black Diamond (aka B.D., Beads, Beader, Dingo-bat and a few other odd aliases) passed suddenly this past Tuesday (hemangiosarcoma??). 

She was a wonderful dog and a terrific companion during the various ups and downs that have been my life over the past decade. I’m glad to say that she left on a high note, I’m engaged to a wonderful woman who fell in love with her and spoiled her rotten. 

In my grief I found this forum and took comfort in the stories and emotions posted here. For that I thank you all.

My heart goes out to all who are facing this same loss. It’s a sad fact of life that these companions live such relatively short lives, but give so much happiness, comfort and pleasure. It is a cruel irony that their departure can be so painful, while in life they bring so much joy. Already I remember her well and the tears in my eyes are as much of joy as of sorrow.

Nothing can replace Beads and she will always have that special spot in my heart. I am rarely without at least one dog in my life, so we will be getting a new puppy soon, so I hope my next posts will be in better days. I look forward the challenges that a new friend will bring and the adventures yet to come.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, so very very sorry for the loss of your precious Beads. Take comfort in knowing that you will reunite with her someday at the Rainbow Bridge, for now in your grief you still have your precious memories to get you through. Run free sweet Beads, run free. :rip:


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

welcome to the forum. i'm sorry it has to be during such a hard time, but it's good you found an outlet to help you get through it. i'm sorry for your loss...i hope you are able to find comfort in the fond memories you have of her.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome and my condolensces on the passing of Beads. Your good memories of her will get you through, that and getting a puppy when you are ready.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My sincere condolences on your loss. Beads will be watching and probably whispering to the new puppy how to get spoiled rotten to. I think GSd's dont really leave us they still do their job we just can't see them.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your much loved Beads. I have lost two dogs to this horrible disease. It just happens so fast. We never have them long enough I love the name black diamond was she a black GSD?? We all share in the sorrow of a beloved loyal companion.


----------



## JLDonnelly (Aug 18, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky: I think she's already aiding the cats 
4dog: She was a black and tan I'll try to post a recent picture
Thanks again for all comments!


----------



## ekcmusic (Sep 3, 2011)

Beads must have loved you very much. People wonder why we share our lives with animals. Isn't is expensive? What's the payoff? If only they knew that being 'with' them is a gift unto itself. You are blessed.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful girl! I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello and welcome to the board.

I'm very sorry for your loss, she was beautiful, looks very similar to my Gala.


----------

